# ***MODESTO 209***



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

DOES ANYBODY STILL CRUISE ON THE WEEKENDS???


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

i do! lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im down whenever


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

WHERE?


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Feb 20 2009, 02:47 PM~13061615
> *DOES ANYBODY STILL CRUISE ON THE WEEKENDS???
> *


Just give Alex a call he will get some of our guys out there...


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

yep!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT MODESTO HAVING THE SAME RULES AS FRESNO ABOUT CRUISING, ABOUT BEING COOL TILL AFTER MIDNIGHT OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

my ride will be ready in a couple weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

McHenry used to be BADASS!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 3 2009, 04:02 PM~13168461
> *I HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT MODESTO HAVING THE SAME RULES AS FRESNO ABOUT CRUISING, ABOUT BEING COOL TILL AFTER MIDNIGHT OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT
> *


I seen that shit on the news last week. The mayor and the police Chief are for it but just dont know how they're going to control it. They also said that they werent sure if it they are going to limit it to just Stanislaus Co. or not :angry:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 3 2009, 08:39 PM~13171668
> *I seen that shit on the news last week. The mayor and the police Chief are for it but just dont know how they're going to control it. They also said that they werent sure if it they are going to limit it to just Stanislaus Co. or not :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im down to ride anytime just hit me up











o yea and [email protected]# da police :biggrin: imma still cruise McHenry


just gotta make sure that you dont go up and down it too many times in a row


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH ANY EVENTS GOING ON OUT THERE?
I'M LOOKING FOR A WHITE CUTLASS HOPPER OUT THAT WAY IF ANYBODY KNOWS THIS KAT PUT THE WORD OUT I HAVE A SINGLE PUMP MONTE FOR HIS @$$
:0


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 3 2009, 09:52 PM~13172916
> *WHATS UP WITH ANY EVENTS GOING ON OUT THERE?
> I'M LOOKING FOR A WHITE  CUTLASS HOPPER OUT THAT WAY IF ANYBODY KNOWS THIS KAT PUT THE WORD OUT I HAVE A SINGLE PUMP MONTE FOR HIS @$$
> :0
> *


 I DONT KNOW WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THIS GUY, HAVENT SEEN HIS AROUND SINCE THA LAST ALL CAR CLUB BBQ IN TURLOCK


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 3 2009, 08:33 PM~13171586
> *McHenry used to be BADASS!!!
> *


I REMEMBER WAY BACK IN THE DAYS THERE WOULD BE A LINE ON THE FREEWAY TO GET OFF ON THE DOWN TOWN MODESTO EXIT TO GET TO MC HENRY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

looks like we can get a good cruise going :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

we need to do it big this summer!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 4 2009, 12:09 PM~13178580
> *I REMEMBER WAY BACK IN THE DAYS THERE WOULD BE A LINE ON THE FREEWAY TO GET OFF ON THE DOWN TOWN MODESTO EXIT TO GET TO MC HENRY
> *


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

you guys tell me, me and my crew down to take a lil dip!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

YOU GUYS LET ME KNOW, I WOULDNT MIND SEEING MCHENRY LIKE IT USED TO BE BACK IN THE DAYS, AND NOW THAT THE CITY OF MODESTO IS GONNA BE COOL WITH IT, SHIT, I DONT SEE WHY NOT


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

It would be nice to see it like old times, but you know them knuckle heads in the Mustangs and Donks are gonna f**k it up...happens all the time....


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

YEA BUT LET THE COPS TAKE CARE OF THEM AS LONG THEY DONT FUCK WITH ME I CAN CARE LESS


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hell yeah!! let them foolios get sweated,,, that would be less eyes on us,, But when is this gonna start getting crack'in this year,,Shit!!!!!!! i was thinking about start rolling out to the strip on Sat,, If its a nice night!!!!!!!!!!!!and on the way back home ,, hit Charter in Stocktone !!!!!!SHAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 3 2009, 09:02 PM~13172029
> *im down to ride anytime just hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


im down just need a nice sunny day


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

IAM GOING OUT THIS SATURDAY, SHOULD BE A NICE NIGHT, NO RAIN OR NOTHING


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

orale,,, I'll be rolling !!!!


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

if my interior is done this saturday ill be out there. ttmft


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 5 2009, 02:50 PM~13192663
> *im down just need a nice sunny day
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my car is torn down at the moment  

but give me a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 5 2009, 02:50 PM~13192663
> *im down just need a nice sunny day
> *


  Remember when Martin had the shop on McHenry it was cool to kick it & watch the cruising :biggrin: Really miss it!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

i need a good price on my interior does any one know? i wana cruise 2 but my car is blue dont want to get shot! :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Mar 6 2009, 07:42 AM~13199439
> *i need a good price on my interior does any one know? i wana cruise 2 but my car is blue dont want to get shot! :biggrin:
> *


lol that shouldnt matter, ive seen cars that are str8 up blue on blue and they have no problems, dont think you would have any either


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone still cruise Charter Way in Stockton anymore????????


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

$100 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

so who's all down for tomorrow night?


----------



## caliboy72 (Aug 7, 2008)

Im down to take a cruise down Charter Way like old times...


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hell Yeah,, hit them both ,, MOE-Town & Stocktone,,,


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caliboy72_@Mar 6 2009, 11:02 AM~13201134
> *Im down to take a cruise down Charter Way like old times...
> *


 never been down by charter way, do cops fuck with low lows out there???


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 6 2009, 11:19 AM~13201674
> *never been down by charter way, do cops fuck with low lows out there???
> *


They do bro,, its like any other place,, The cool thing that its nothing but homies out there ,, Nothing but love!!! feel me!!


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Mar 6 2009, 07:42 AM~13199439
> *i need a good price on my interior does any one know? i wana cruise 2 but my car is blue dont want to get shot! :biggrin:
> *


my interir was origanal gun metal blue neva had a problem. AS WE SPEAK THEY ARE RE DOING IT SIERRIA BLUE AND MONTANA SMOKE GREY AND THA GUY I GO THREW US TO BE AT DOWNTOWN UPHOLSTERY HE DOES A GOOD JOB I CAN GET A PRICE FOR U ??? OR ILL SHOT HIM UR NUMBER AND U GUYS CAN MEET UP AND HE WILL GIVE THA PRICE HIM SELF DOES GOOD WORK CARNAL AND RESONABLE PRICE   

TTMFT


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

i got a quote 4 my rivi dude said $1,000 thats evey thing except head liner!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Ill let the guys know that your heading out there i would love to go but i have to work at 8:30 every weekend. maybe ill ask for a Saturday off one of these days but beeing laid off my other job i really need the cash but we'll see.*


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Mar 6 2009, 03:24 PM~13203110
> *i got a quote 4 my rivi dude said $1,000 thats evey thing except head liner!
> *


 THATS A COOL PRICE WAT YEAR UR RIVI??


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

73 boat tail drove it from fresno to motown on a rainy day almost wrecked it not one minute after i left from his house!


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

how in the hell do u upload a pic?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Mar 6 2009, 10:28 PM~13206749
> *how in the hell do u upload a pic?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for 2nite


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

not modesto but close enough..


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 7 2009, 02:41 PM~13210418
> *not modesto but close enough..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 4 2009, 06:43 PM~13182976
> *we need to do it big this summer!
> *



You need to come out next Saturday and check out the studio!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

see you all out there


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

man i hella want to take out rivi but needs work!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 7 2009, 08:03 PM~13212658
> *You need to come out next Saturday and check out the studio!
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Mar 7 2009, 09:19 PM~13213156
> *man i hella want to take out rivi but needs work!
> *


TAKE IT BRO. AS LONG AS IT RUNS ITS KOOL MINE IS UNDER CONSTRUCTIUON IMA HEAD OUT THERE


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

i need help carb. needs to be rebuilt i have to idel it high cause it shut off.but the good news is im getting my guts done! yup a gee not a bad price i think!


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>I GOT AN EDELBROK CARB FOR SALE. IF U WANNA BUY IT???? AND THATS A KOOL PRICE I GOT MY DONE FOR 900$  </span>


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

SO WHAT UP!!! who went out to strip this last weekend?? How was it?? was there any rides out  there on Friday or Saturday ???


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

$900 buks even better how much 4 the carb? yeah i want to know how it went DownN ? any pic please post


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

here is my rivi


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

150$ cuz u i like ur rivi  it comes with tha adapter and tha breather tha breather is edelbrock too good deal hit me up  









on mc henry at tha block busters had to rent a movie lolZ


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

does ur rivi have tha big ass drums to??? were did u get ur rims im looking for a pair ttt


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

LAST SATURDAY THA CRUISE WAS COOL, COUPLE OF NEW RIDES OUT THERE, AND NEW PEEPS JOINING THE LOWRIDER SCENE, CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT OTHER NEW LOW LOWS COMING OUT THIS SUMMER


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 10 2009, 08:14 AM~13235306
> *LAST SATURDAY THA CRUISE WAS COOL, COUPLE OF NEW RIDES OUT THERE, AND NEW PEEPS JOINING THE LOWRIDER SCENE, CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT OTHER NEW LOW LOWS COMING OUT THIS SUMMER
> *


it sounded like it was a cool night,,, i will try to make it out this Saturday,, What time does it get Cracking? and what are you riding homie ??


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

i baugt the rivi like that with the wheels if i buy your carb will help me install it?


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Mar 10 2009, 05:47 PM~13240245
> *i baugt the rivi like that with the wheels if i buy your carb will help me install it?
> *




ITS A V8 RITE ??? AND YA HOMIE ILL BRING MY DAD TO DO IT HOMIE HE MY MACHANIC A REAL GOOD 1 TOO. WHEN U WANT TO DO IT HOMIE ??? SO WE CAN HAVE IT ON MC HENRY ASAP???


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

can i pay with monopoly money? :biggrin: im kinda short on cash right now but i purchased my carb kit. but i need help with it


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

CARB KIT :dunno:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

DAMN HOMIE THA TRANSMISSION WENT OUT ON MY RIDE, BUT I'LL PROBABLY JUST RIDE WITH ANOTHER CLUB MEMBER, BUT I RIDE A CANDY BRANDYWINE 86 CUTLASS


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 11 2009, 09:34 AM~13248190
> *DAMN HOMIE THA TRANSMISSION WENT OUT ON MY RIDE, BUT I'LL PROBABLY JUST RIDE WITH ANOTHER CLUB MEMBER, BUT I RIDE A CANDY BRANDYWINE 86 CUTLASS
> *


 Sorry to here about that bro!!!! but i might a homie that has a tranny for you,, just let me know ??


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 17 2009, 10:07 PM~13311739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:37 PM~13312193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

HOWS DOWN 2 KICK IT THIS FRIDAY @ SONICS ON MCHENRY IN MODESTO


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mgjr420_@Mar 17 2009, 10:07 PM~13311739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT LOOKS TIGHT RIGHT HERE!!!!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 18 2009, 01:55 PM~13316933
> *THIS SHIT LOOKS TIGHT RIGHT HERE!!!!!!
> *


i'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

~WHO IS HITTING THE STRIPS THIS WEEKEND?? McHENRY & CHARTER??~


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 54bomba_@Mar 26 2009, 01:20 PM~13397777
> *~WHO IS HITTING THE STRIPS THIS WEEKEND?? McHENRY & CHARTER??~
> *


if i get my rims, i'll be there. hno:


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 26 2009, 02:47 PM~13399007
> *if i get my rims, i'll be there. hno:
> *


 orale,,it should be a nice weekend,,as long as these winds die down a lil bit!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

i'll be there real soon, but will have the spokes


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 26 2009, 11:20 PM~13404107
> *i'll be there real soon, but will have the spokes
> 
> 
> ...


man i just seen a ryde like this on a trailer going up north from modesto on a flat bed with spokes looked real clean


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

anything cracking in modesto tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 27 2009, 03:37 PM~13409726
> *anything cracking in modesto tonight or tomorrow?
> *


no rims  hopefully they come in next week


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 27 2009, 03:37 PM~13409724
> *man i just seen a ryde like this on a trailer going up north from modesto on a flat bed with spokes looked real clean
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 27 2009, 03:37 PM~13409724
> *man i just seen a ryde like this on a trailer going up north from modesto on a flat bed with spokes looked real clean
> *


  what times does it get realy packed??


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I JUST GOT A MONTE


ANYONE HAVE ANY RIMS? IT NEEDS SPOKES BAD!! :biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

sup people my name is Geronimo . im trying to start an lowrider Alliance here in the central valley, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    for those who know me i know u guys r down with us hit me up im going to post all around layitlow website please back ME up and lets bring cruising back k much lve and respect ur homeboy SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS 46_@Mar 28 2009, 05:27 PM~13418470
> *sup people my name is Geronimo . im trying to start an lowrider Alliance here in the central valley, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:        for those who know me i know u guys r down with us hit me up im going to post all around layitlow website please back ME up and lets bring cruising back k much lve and respect ur homeboy SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i am willing to get more involved in local events.  will be on the streets soon!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 28 2009, 08:06 PM~13419480
> *i am willing to get more involved in local events.   will be on the streets soon!!
> *


x2


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS 46_@Mar 28 2009, 04:27 PM~13418470
> *sup people my name is Geronimo . im trying to start an lowrider Alliance here in the central valley, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:        for those who know me i know u guys r down with us hit me up im going to post all around layitlow website please back ME up and lets bring cruising back k much lve and respect ur homeboy SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm DOWN Homie,,


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 54bomba_@Mar 30 2009, 11:51 AM~13432477
> *I'm DOWN Homie,,
> *


late night ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Not that 68 another one this one left to get sprayed ready for lathrop


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

HEARD SOMETHING GOING DOWN IN MODESTO THIS WEEKEND? DOES ANYONE KNOW OR HEARD OF ANYTHING???????????


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

whats up carshow going on tomarrow in modesto at the paul mitchell salon on 3100 mchenry ave .move in time is 10:00am to 11o am show starts at noon .there will be a $ 15.00 entry fee per car .its a fun raiser let all show up it for a goor cause .there will be food an raffels an a bounce house for the kids .so let all show up an have a good time.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinstyle91_@Apr 3 2009, 07:18 PM~13478915
> *whats up carshow going on tomarrow in modesto at the paul mitchell salon on 3100 mchenry ave .move in time is 10:00am to 11o am show starts at noon .there will be a $ 15.00 entry fee per car .its a fun raiser let all show up it for a goor cause .there will be food an raffels  an a bounce house for the kids .so let all show up an have a good time.
> *



Sounds cool, I might make it out there. Probably without the car but will be sure to bring the camera.... :biggrin:


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

sup gente .sandra for paul mitchells the girl from the show ask me to right to every body who showed up to there car show to day .to tell them thanks for all the suppot of all the clubs who showed up today .an she said she will contact me in advance time when they plan to have another car show .so i will keep you guys posted when the next show will be :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinstyle91_@Apr 4 2009, 10:35 PM~13486277
> *sup gente .sandra for paul mitchells the girl from the show ask me to right to every body who showed up to there car show to day .to tell them thanks for all the suppot of all the clubs who showed up today .an she said she will contact me in advance time when they plan to have another car show .so i will keep you guys posted when the next show will be  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah it was a cool little show...here's a couple pics..


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

will be cruising in 209 that weekend


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

to all tru riders out there we had a metting to start a lowrider/cruzzin alliance .r first metting we had was april 4 at sonic's, next one will b in two weeks .so hope for those that didt make it will make it to the next one. let's make it big and bring cruzzin back to the valley.thanks to all god bless smokey aka skanless 46 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

tight, good to hear, is it true that there is gonna be a weekend that we can legally cruize in modesto, heard something, but not for sure thing, wondering if anyone else knew anything about it. 



> _Originally posted by SKANLESS 46_@Apr 6 2009, 10:34 AM~13496451
> *to all tru riders out there we had a metting to start a lowrider/cruzzin alliance .r first metting we had was april 4 at sonic's, next one will b in two weeks .so hope for those that didt make it will make it to the next one. let's make it big and bring cruzzin back to the valley.thanks to all god bless smokey aka skanless 46 :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 19 2009, 06:29 PM~13330493
> *i'll be there :thumbsup:
> *


_SO WILL DADYSGIRL, WUT UP DOUG._


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

any other events coming up in modesto????????????


----------



## LOWSTXB (Apr 7, 2009)

Finally made it on the site,, Damm this site is cool,, I c some of you out at Sonics Sat night.

Names Paco,, the guy with the slammed Green Scion Xb on bags


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Apr 6 2009, 09:37 PM~13502584
> *SO WILL DADYSGIRL, WUT UP DOUG.
> *


just putting h2o sprinklers n the back yard :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ANYONE GOING OUT THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 9 2009, 09:20 AM~13527499
> *ANYONE GOING OUT THIS WEEKEND???
> *


might be out there sat. night ,just got my rims


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

anyone intersed in some flags for cinco de mayo



















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=422703&st=0


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 4 2009, 06:43 PM~13182976
> *we need to do it big this summer!
> *


x2


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 9 2009, 09:20 AM~13527499
> *ANYONE GOING OUT THIS WEEKEND???
> *


if i get my rims on, ill take the monte


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

so is anyone tryna go out there tomarrow night?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 9 2009, 09:28 AM~13527560
> *might be out there sat. night ,just got my rims
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 10 2009, 05:11 PM~13541654
> *:biggrin:
> *


what time you going out there?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 10 2009, 05:27 PM~13541781
> *what time you going out there?
> *


@ 9pm


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill c you out there

ill be in a blue on blue monte carlo


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 10 2009, 11:18 PM~13544445
> *ill c you out there
> 
> ill be in a blue on blue monte carlo
> *


i'll be in the lincoln on the "break time" link vvvv


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 11 2009, 01:12 PM~13547221
> *i'll be in the lincoln on the "break time" link vvvv
> *


badass lincoln


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 11 2009, 11:47 PM~13551305
> *badass lincoln
> *


thanks, see u guys out there next time.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES!!!! ON THE 26TH OF THIS MONTH THERES GONNA BE A LIL CAR SHOW AT THE MOOSE LODGE HALL IN TURLOCK, I WENT TO IT LAST YEAR AND ITS COOL LOT OF HOT RODS SHOW UP PLUS THEY HAVE A HALL WE CAN CHILL IN THEY HAVE SCREENS A POOL TABLE AND A BAR. THE LOCATION IS IN THE CORNER OF CROWS LANDING AND WEST MAIN IN TURLOCK, HELLA EASY TO GET TO.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 15 2009, 12:20 PM~13584310
> *WHATS UP HOMIES!!!! ON THE 26TH OF THIS MONTH THERES GONNA BE A LIL CAR SHOW AT THE MOOSE LODGE HALL IN TURLOCK, I WENT TO IT LAST YEAR AND ITS COOL LOT OF HOT RODS SHOW UP PLUS THEY HAVE A HALL WE CAN CHILL IN THEY HAVE SCREENS A POOL TABLE AND A BAR. THE LOCATION IS IN THE CORNER OF CROWS LANDING AND WEST MAIN IN TURLOCK, HELLA EASY TO GET TO.
> *


any certain time?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 15 2009, 06:06 PM~13587739
> *any certain time?
> *


THINK MOVE IN IS AT 9 TO 11


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 16 2009, 12:18 PM~13594739
> *THINK MOVE IN IS AT 9 TO 11
> *


is that a dirt parking lot??


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

correction on the address on the show on the 26 of april .the address is 4713 w.main @ the corner of washington 1 mile west of hwy 99 .for more information or questions call MICHAEL SISNEROS @(209)505-2544.there wiil be breakfest served from 8am-11am .this event will be held at the TURLOCK MOOSE LODGE .THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinstyle91_@Apr 16 2009, 12:56 PM~13595498
> *correction on the address on the show on the 26 of april .the address is 4713 w.main @ the corner of washington 1 mile west of hwy 99 .for more information or questions call MICHAEL SISNEROS @(209)505-2544.there wiil be breakfest served from 8am-11am .this event will be held at the TURLOCK MOOSE LODGE .THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.
> *


MY BAD HOMIE BUT YOUR RIGHT THE CORNER OF WEST MAIN AND WASHINGTON THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 16 2009, 12:49 PM~13595435
> *is that a dirt parking lot??
> *


NO HOMIE ITS ALL GRASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Anybody going out to Sonic's tomorrow????


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Apr 16 2009, 11:37 PM~13602868
> *Anybody going out to Sonic's tomorrow????
> *


 :thumbsup: i'll be there


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

FOR THE ~209~ RIDERZ


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Dis is Alex fr: Born2rydE C.C.....I got same application for 
Cinco de Mayo Parade for more info call me 209-818-7255 or email 
[email protected] :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

5 de Mayo Parade in MODESTO


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Mark the calendars fellas....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 17 2009, 11:13 PM~13612258
> *Mark the calendars fellas....
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 :0 :0 NO ALCOHOL   :tears: :tears: *


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Who is going out for tonite @ Sonics?


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Apr 18 2009, 11:06 AM~13615412
> *Who is going out for tonite @ Sonics?
> *


I'll B there


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

hope more people show up who r interstead in leagalizing cruzzin ttt for all lowriders


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Born2rydE will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Apr 18 2009, 05:42 PM~13617026
> *I'll B there
> *



What time you guys going and where are you going to meet at?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

you know we always put that on the flyer but you know what it means, use a cup, be smart, dont walk around with a open bottle or can in your hand, or 40, or bottle of hennessey or jack daniels, use a cup, and drink responsibly, cops will be ticketing if they see a beer can or bottle, but they wont say shit if people have cups in there hand. just be smart about it and you have nothing to worry about. 
i myself have a cup, full of koolaid :biggrin:  

on another note, good job on the flyer kutty, i really like it. 



> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 17 2009, 11:18 PM~13612295
> * :0  :0  :0 NO ALCOHOL     :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

bg doing it big once again!!! latin style will mos def be there!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

so whats up after the parade in modesto? i heard something about going to the park after for some bbq or something????????/


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

waz up! ya after go to Cesars Chavez park for a bbq


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats up with the crows landing parade? can we just register when we show up or what? and what time do we have to be there??


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats up with the crows landing parade? can we just register when we show up or what? and what time do we have to be there??


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats up with the crows landing parade? can we just register when we show up or what? and what time do we have to be there??


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats up with the crows landing parade? can we just register when we show up or what? and what time do we have to be there??


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Its on May 2nd on Saterday! you guys can register that day.....an be there @ around 9 am. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

cool, guess its just me and like 2 or 3 other cars from the club, but fuck it we there


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

shit im down to roll wit you james .i will hit you up as soon as i get out of work around 7or 8 am .so hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

HOPE SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW @ LATHROP CARSHOW :cheesy:  
AND ANOTHER MEETING @ SONICS TOMORROW AT 9 PM  :cheesy:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

what theres a car show in lathrop tomorow were @?


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

i was @ sonics friday in my car but man i cant fix the same old problem on rivi keeps shuting off @ complete stops :angry: i want to make it saturday but i hate this problem on my car :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

on Lueis rd....Same of us are meeting @ Salida exit at burgerKing 8 am saterday


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Apr 24 2009, 11:24 PM~13684457
> *i was @ sonics friday in my car but man i cant fix the same old problem on rivi keeps shuting off @ complete stops  :angry:  i want to make it saturday but i hate this problem on my car :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


this might sound stupid but check ur feul filter may be clogged a little first go to kragen have them test ur altinator free service they can do it while its still in car


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

HOPEFULLY EVERYBODY READY FOR THIS SAT.MAY 2..parade :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 27 2009, 04:30 PM~13706641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

COOL SEE YOU AT THE PARADE! ANYTHING GOING DOWN FRIDAY NIGHT???


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

show at the merced lake this sunday,, 

move in from 8-12 showtime 12-6


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT :wave:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

whats up with McHenry on saturday night? it should be popping that night and theres gonna be hella girls out there after that baby bash concert.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

HEY WHOS THROWING THAT SHOW AT THE LAKE??


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 28 2009, 03:59 PM~13718909
> *whats up with McHenry on saturday night? it should be popping that night and theres gonna be hella girls out there after that baby bash concert.
> *


TRUE LOOKS LIKE I HAVE TO PICK A FIGHT WITH THE WIFEY FOR THIS ONE THAT WAY I CAN SMASH BY MYSELF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 29 2009, 08:30 AM~13727543
> *TRUE LOOKS LIKE I HAVE TO PICK A FIGHT WITH THE WIFEY FOR THIS ONE THAT WAY I CAN SMASH BY MYSELF :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



haha, i would start now. :biggrin:


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

hey ass you shouldnt write that shit cause raymonds lady will see what you wrote .an tell your lady your plans. that why i stay single so i dont have to put with that shit cause i do what ever the FUCK i want to do. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

TRUE YOU GOT ME THERE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

YOUR CADDY IS SICK HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE THE MURAL YOURE PUTTING ON!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2009, 11:06 AM~13742869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta give it up, for a youngster you doing your thing, car is looking tight, i was right by you in vegas when you rode in, in this pic, we rode buckets back in the days when we were young, had some old cap style roadsters and a maaco paint job, but was still tight, but good ass job on your build, you put a lot of work into it. hopefully you can make my show, august 16th, 09 stockton, ca. 

alright homie, see you at the lg show in fresno.


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT :wave: :wave:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

no pics of the parade?


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

I forgot my camara at home


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

dam homie your cadi is hella sick . :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

thank you for the compliments!!

im hoping to have it out at sonics very soon

and pretty much every saturday nite that i do not work


----------



## LOWSTXB (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2009, 11:06 AM~13742869
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a tight ass ride bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ihope to see it out at sonic also!!!


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

left my camera at the house to but the home girl caught this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d841wH4yn8Q&feature=related
next year hopfully no rain and no break downs


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

IM TRYING MY BEST HOMEBOYS TO GET IT GOING ON STILL WORKING WITH THE MAYOR AND CHIEF OF POLICE TO GET IT DONE (ASAP) LEGALIZING CRUZZIN PERMITS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

whats up smokey .i hope all the hard work you are doing works out so we can cruise this summer .thats kool how last saturday how all the baggers wanted to sign the list .hopefuly theres more people out there that want to sign the list. :biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

IM DOING MY BEST I CAN BRO.ITS HARD BUT HEY SOMEONE HAS TO DO IT.THANKS AGAIN BRO FOR ALL THE SUPPORT LETS KEEP ON LOWRIDING TO THE WHEELS FALL OFF... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

sup smokey talked to some my hotrod friends about signing up for the cruise .they said when we get a chance we neeed to go to one of there shows an hit all the guys up an one time .cause they said there down for a good cause. i will keep you posted .when there havin a show or when there all to gether at one spot. :biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks hit me up :biggrin: :biggrin:  ASAP K thanks smokey aka SKANLESS 46 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

YO WHATS UP SMOKES!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i finally got the lac back


i will be at sonics 2marrow nite for sure!!
 

anyone else going?


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone going to the show in atwater this weekend???


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

YES


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

ME :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Same of us TOO!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

209


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats up peeps any events coming up this week?


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

RAIDERSEQUAL R U TAKING UR STREET BIKE TO THE ANTIOCH SHOW ON JUNE 7........


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@May 31 2009, 05:44 PM~14055310
> *RAIDERSEQUAL R U TAKING UR STREET BIKE TO THE ANTIOCH SHOW ON JUNE 7........
> *


nope

ill be in san bernadino


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

layitlow picnic coming up at the end of the month!!

get there EARLY!!



leave that drama shit at home.....


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

SUP PEEPS ITS UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46. IM THROWIN MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND CONCERT RIGHT HERE IN MOTOWN HOPE U GUYS GOT MY BACK LIKE ALWAYS, ITS GOING TO BENEFIT TOWARDS THE CRUZZIN ALLIANCE. SO PLEASE COME DOWN TO HAVE FUN VALLEY STYLE. DATES SOON TO B POST UP LOOKING AROUND JULY 12 NOT LOCKED YET. THERES GOING TO B A HOPP STILL LOOKING FOR HOPPERS SO HIT ME UP, FOOD ,BEER , AND GAMES FOR THE KIDS . AND MUCH MORE. TROPYS AND PLAQUES WILL B GIVIN AT THE SHOW.HIT ME UP FOR ANY INFO. THANKS ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT IN THE PAST AND ALL IN THE FUTURE UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS 46_@Jun 1 2009, 09:33 PM~14068368
> *SUP PEEPS ITS UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46. IM THROWIN MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND CONCERT RIGHT HERE IN MOTOWN HOPE U GUYS GOT MY BACK LIKE ALWAYS, ITS GOING TO BENEFIT TOWARDS THE CRUZZIN ALLIANCE. SO PLEASE COME DOWN TO HAVE FUN VALLEY STYLE. DATES SOON TO B POST UP LOOKING AROUND JULY 12 NOT LOCKED YET. THERES GOING TO B A HOPP STILL LOOKING FOR HOPPERS SO HIT ME UP, FOOD ,BEER , AND GAMES FOR THE KIDS . AND MUCH MORE. TROPYS AND PLAQUES WILL B GIVIN AT THE SHOW.HIT ME UP FOR ANY INFO. THANKS ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT IN THE PAST AND ALL IN THE FUTURE UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46 :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN HOMIE WE SHOULD THANK YOU HOMIE FOR ALL TIME AND EFFORT TRYING TO MAKE THIS LOWRIDER ALLIANCE WORK. THANKS CARNAL, AND YOU KNOW LATIN STYLE CC WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS 46_@Jun 1 2009, 09:33 PM~14068368
> *SUP PEEPS ITS UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46. IM THROWIN MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND CONCERT RIGHT HERE IN MOTOWN HOPE U GUYS GOT MY BACK LIKE ALWAYS, ITS GOING TO BENEFIT TOWARDS THE CRUZZIN ALLIANCE. SO PLEASE COME DOWN TO HAVE FUN VALLEY STYLE. DATES SOON TO B POST UP LOOKING AROUND JULY 12 NOT LOCKED YET. THERES GOING TO B A HOPP STILL LOOKING FOR HOPPERS SO HIT ME UP, FOOD ,BEER , AND GAMES FOR THE KIDS . AND MUCH MORE. TROPYS AND PLAQUES WILL B GIVIN AT THE SHOW.HIT ME UP FOR ANY INFO. THANKS ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT IN THE PAST AND ALL IN THE FUTURE UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46 :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hopper here ready let us know 
SINGLE PUMP 
DEL TORO EQUIPPED


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS 46_@Jun 1 2009, 09:33 PM~14068368
> *SUP PEEPS ITS UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46. IM THROWIN MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND CONCERT RIGHT HERE IN MOTOWN HOPE U GUYS GOT MY BACK LIKE ALWAYS, ITS GOING TO BENEFIT TOWARDS THE CRUZZIN ALLIANCE. SO PLEASE COME DOWN TO HAVE FUN VALLEY STYLE. DATES SOON TO B POST UP LOOKING AROUND JULY 12 NOT LOCKED YET. THERES GOING TO B A HOPP STILL LOOKING FOR HOPPERS SO HIT ME UP, FOOD ,BEER , AND GAMES FOR THE KIDS . AND MUCH MORE. TROPYS AND PLAQUES WILL B GIVIN AT THE SHOW.HIT ME UP FOR ANY INFO. THANKS ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT IN THE PAST AND ALL IN THE FUTURE UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46 :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Let me know for sure when the show is I'm down for it


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

SHIT YOU KNOW LATINSTYLE IS ALWAYS DOWN .MY SON AN I WILL BE THERE JUS GIVE US A DATE AN LET ME KNOW SO I CAN HIT UP SOME OF THE HOTROD GUY SO THEY CAN GO THEY SAID THERE WERE DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS 46_@Jun 1 2009, 09:33 PM~14068368
> *SUP PEEPS ITS UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46. IM THROWIN MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND CONCERT RIGHT HERE IN MOTOWN HOPE U GUYS GOT MY BACK LIKE ALWAYS, ITS GOING TO BENEFIT TOWARDS THE CRUZZIN ALLIANCE. SO PLEASE COME DOWN TO HAVE FUN VALLEY STYLE. DATES SOON TO B POST UP LOOKING AROUND JULY 12 NOT LOCKED YET. THERES GOING TO B A HOPP STILL LOOKING FOR HOPPERS SO HIT ME UP, FOOD ,BEER , AND GAMES FOR THE KIDS . AND MUCH MORE. TROPYS AND PLAQUES WILL B GIVIN AT THE SHOW.HIT ME UP FOR ANY INFO. THANKS ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT IN THE PAST AND ALL IN THE FUTURE UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46 :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

hell yeah sounds good show and in shine in modesto!!


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS 46_@Jun 1 2009, 09:33 PM~14068368
> *SUP PEEPS ITS UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46. IM THROWIN MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND CONCERT RIGHT HERE IN MOTOWN HOPE U GUYS GOT MY BACK LIKE ALWAYS, ITS GOING TO BENEFIT TOWARDS THE CRUZZIN ALLIANCE. SO PLEASE COME DOWN TO HAVE FUN VALLEY STYLE. DATES SOON TO B POST UP LOOKING AROUND JULY 12 NOT LOCKED YET. THERES GOING TO B A HOPP STILL LOOKING FOR HOPPERS SO HIT ME UP, FOOD ,BEER , AND GAMES FOR THE KIDS . AND MUCH MORE. TROPYS AND PLAQUES WILL B GIVIN AT THE SHOW.HIT ME UP FOR ANY INFO. THANKS ONCE AGAIN PEOPLE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT IN THE PAST AND ALL IN THE FUTURE UR HOMEBOY SMOKEY AKA SKANLESS 46 :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OKAY GUYS!!!! THE DATE IS SET JULY 26,2009 on Sunday!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Jun 9 2009, 10:15 PM~14146256
> *OKAY GUYS!!!! THE DATE IS SET JULY 26,2009 on Sunday!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


WHERE IS IT GOING TO BE AT?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 10 2009, 09:02 AM~14149127
> *WHERE IS IT GOING TO BE AT?
> *


x2


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

HEY SMOKES WE NEED MORE INFO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE IS THIS EVENT GONNA TAKE PLACE????????????????


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I now stay in Modesto, someone hit me up when there is a cruise I am always down


 Rolo










:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Jun 10 2009, 10:25 AM~14149853
> *I now stay in Modesto, someone hit me up when there is a cruise I am always down
> Rolo
> 
> ...


layitlow picnic coming up on the 27th


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Jun 9 2009, 10:15 PM~14146256
> *OKAY GUYS!!!! THE DATE IS SET JULY 26,2009 on Sunday!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Its going to be at the TUOLUMNE RIVER REGIONAL PARK by Yosemite Blvd
(hwy 132)....(In back of the MODESTO AIRPORT.) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

this weekend the SANDRA CUNTU CarShow :angel: 
let me know whos going to meet up head out there together!!!!
To leave at 8 am of the morning


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 10 2009, 12:41 PM~14151571
> *layitlow picnic coming up on the 27th
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Is anyone going to the graffiti night get together tonight here in Modesto at Mikes Roadhouse??? I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Jun 11 2009, 12:44 AM~14157743
> *Its going to be at the TUOLUMNE RIVER REGIONAL PARK by Yosemite Blvd
> (hwy 132)....(In back of the MODESTO AIRPORT.) :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD!!!!


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

i want to take my rivi but i need help!! can any one help me out with carburator problems and timming please let me know thanks!!


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Is anyone going to cruise friday night?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

JUST GOT BACK FROM GRAFFITI NIGHTS GET TOGETHER.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i think im going to tear the lac back down, i just got paid and i want more chrome :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 11 2009, 11:09 PM~14168619
> *i think im going to tear the lac back down, i just got paid and i want more chrome :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Anybody hittin Sonics tonight??

Some pics from last night.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 13 2009, 07:18 PM~14182365
> *Anybody hittin Sonics tonight??
> 
> Some pics from last night.....
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 13 2009, 07:18 PM~14182365
> *Anybody hittin Sonics tonight??
> 
> Some pics from last night.....
> ...


what time do u guys roll out there?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 13 2009, 08:43 PM~14182921
> *what time do u guys roll out there?
> *



I was there about 11:00 and there was some heads out there....not sure if everyone is going back.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 13 2009, 09:07 PM~14183068
> *I was there about 11:00 and there was some heads out there....not sure if everyone is going back.
> *


i was there  even heard some people are going out tonight :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 14 2009, 04:59 PM~14188000
> *i was there  even heard some people are going out tonight :0
> *


lifted the lincoln, had to work on a few things


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 14 2009, 10:07 PM~14191380
> *lifted the lincoln, had to work on a few things
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 14 2009, 10:07 PM~14191380
> *lifted the lincoln, had to work on a few things
> *


who did your hydros?b dog


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Jun 15 2009, 12:56 AM~14192457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have the info on "break time" link.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i wanna lift my monte in a bad way, but i cant find a set up


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 16 2009, 05:46 PM~14210257
> *i wanna lift my monte in a bad way, but i cant find a set up
> *


looking for a used set-up?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 16 2009, 05:50 PM~14210303
> *looking for a used set-up?
> *


yes, how much and what kind


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

don't do it wait till u reinforce monte I's to clean rap da stress points before u cut it


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jun 17 2009, 04:47 AM~14214909
> *don't do it wait till u reinforce monte I's to clean rap da stress points before u cut it
> *


dont worry, i am  im just in need of a setup also


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

anybody tryna ride out to merced friday?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

^^^^^^^^ http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482738


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 17 2009, 11:21 AM~14217829
> *dont worry, i am  im just in need of a setup also
> *


go with a new set-up, u dont have to worry about whats good and whats not.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ANYONE GOING OUT TOMORROW NIGHT?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jun 18 2009, 01:30 PM~14229849
> *ANYONE GOING OUT TOMORROW NIGHT?
> *


merced or sonics?


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

WERE SUPOSE TO GO TO SONICS


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

sup whos all going to the picnic on saturday?


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

MY SON AN I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

anyone cruising after the picnic


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

STILL DECIDING ON CRUISING THINK I WANNA GO TO THE ICE CUBE CONCERT :dunno:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

WHATS GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Mark your calanders Motown :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485591


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 30 2009, 10:03 PM~14347395
> *Mark your calanders Motown :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485591
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

ANY SHOWS?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sonics in atwater this friday night... estilo will be there!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

what time does that shit kick off?


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hellrazr209_@Mar 1 2009, 09:38 PM~13148409
> *i do! lol
> *


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

K PEEPS GOT THE DATE FOR THE CARSHOW & HOP.AUGUST 23 AT THE TUOLUMNE REGIONAL PARK IN MODESTO CALIFAS :biggrin: :biggrin:   HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT TO THE CARSHOW I NEED THE SUPPORT MORE THAN EVER SO PLEASE STOP BY AND HAVE SOME FUN.GOT OVER 100 TROPYS & MONEY TO GIVE AWAY.THIS IS MY FIRST SHOW BUT STOP BY U WONT BE DISAPPOINTED.COVERAGE BY STREETLOW,RANFLAS,AND MANY MORE FLYERS SOON TO B POSTED THANKS UR HOMEBOY GERONIMO AKA SMOKEY


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

MERCED IS POPPIN' OFF AUGUST 1ST 

LAKE YOSEMITE... SHOW AND SHINE!!!!


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

hell yeah sounds good ive never bin to that park but i herd its nice! :biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

any events in mo town?????


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Sep 29 2009, 09:43 AM~15217193
> *any events in mo town?????
> *


Car show this Saturday at the high school in Turlock ...not Turlock high the other high school


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Anybody goin to sonics 2nite??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

man i havent taken my car down mchenry in quite some time... lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

working on the lac tonight


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

what happened to you thought you was comin out to the modesto high show wen i talked to you the night befor you said you was in  oh well maybe next time right :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

orolac


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 3 2009, 10:01 PM~15261607
> *working on the lac tonight
> *


wut up domineq when u coming out too sonics and chill :wave: this is cesar from Born2Ryde


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Oct 4 2009, 06:06 PM~15266275
> *what happened to you thought you was comin out to the modesto high show wen i talked to you the night befor you said you was in   oh well maybe next time right :uh:
> *


  my bad! me an my lady where havin problems that cuz she was doing 
to work she didnt whant to go early :0 
Hopefully next time :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

WAZ UP :wave: ppl frm MOTOWN :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CESAR(CAPRICE)72_@Oct 4 2009, 07:40 PM~15267149
> *wut up domineq when u coming out too sonics and chill :wave: this is cesar from Born2Ryde
> *


when i can get my car running and put back together. maybe next weekend  this weekend is the vegs super show for me  :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 6 2009, 09:10 AM~15281362
> *when i can get my car running and put back together. maybe next weekend   this weekend is the vegs super show for me   :biggrin:
> *


Mayb next time  Have fun an take alot of pics :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Waz up :wave: Gente :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2009, 08:04 PM~15260299
> *man i havent taken my car down mchenry in quite some time... lol
> *


x2


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Anybody goin out to sonics this wekend? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Las Vegas baby


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 8 2009, 11:15 PM~15309525
> *Las Vegas baby
> *


have fun and good luck.  this is cesar from Born2 Ryde


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 6 2009, 08:10 AM~15281362
> *when i can get my car running and put back together. maybe next weekend   this weekend is the vegs super show for me   :biggrin:
> *


have fun and grab some booty for me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

i forgive you , you still my peeps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

i forgive you , you still my peeps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Oct 11 2009, 08:59 AM~15323838
> *i forgive you , you still my peeps :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CESAR(CAPRICE)72_@Oct 9 2009, 02:59 PM~15313840
> *have fun and grab some booty for me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh you know i did


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 15 2009, 09:48 AM~15365219
> *oh you know i did
> *


Wheres the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop this sunday in sacramento at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

we need to hit up mchenry before the weather kills cruising time in the ride...


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 15 2009, 08:48 AM~15365219
> *oh you know i did
> *


u got any pics u know i wana see the booty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Oct 15 2009, 11:27 AM~15366220
> *Wheres the pics? :biggrin:
> *


i didnt ave a camera, but my boy did and he took a few.  ill post a couple when he gives them to me


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop in sacramento oct 18th at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Oct 15 2009, 10:55 PM~15374536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

sonics tonight?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 12:14 AM~15374664
> *we need to hit up mchenry before the weather kills cruising time in the ride...
> *


lets do it tonight, no more excuses, lets just go  

everyone! spread the word!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

[/


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 17 2009, 06:28 PM~15389225
> *
> ttt
> *


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 17 2009, 06:34 PM~15389257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats how u do it D!!


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

SUP (209) HOPE ALL TRU SUPPORTERS GO TO THE CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY BRING THE LOW LOWS IF U CAN AT PEPBOYS FOR JAIME'S MOM PAST AWAY JAIME FROM BORN 2 RYDE CC AND NEEDS SUPPORT.IT WILL START AT 8AM TILL BOUT 3-4 PM SO PLEASE LETS UNITE ONCE AGAIN FOR ONE OF OUR RAZA THAT NEEDS HELP.THANKS. JAIME'S MOMS NAME WAS MARIA TERESA CORTEZ QUE DIOS LA TENGA IN SU'S MANO'S  :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 26 2009, 07:43 PM~15475256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G.M.C PRODUCTIONS_@Oct 26 2009, 07:39 PM~15475192
> *SUP (209) HOPE ALL TRU SUPPORTERS GO TO THE CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY BRING THE LOW LOWS IF U CAN AT PEPBOYS FOR JAIME'S MOM PAST AWAY JAIME FROM BORN 2 RYDE CC AND NEEDS SUPPORT.IT WILL START AT 8AM TILL BOUT 3-4 PM SO PLEASE LETS UNITE ONCE AGAIN FOR ONE OF OUR RAZA THAT NEEDS HELP.THANKS.  JAIME'S MOMS NAME WAS MARIA TERESA CORTEZ QUE DIOS LA TENGA IN SU'S MANO'S   :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G.M.C PRODUCTIONS_@Oct 26 2009, 07:39 PM~15475192
> *SUP (209) HOPE ALL TRU SUPPORTERS GO TO THE CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY BRING THE LOW LOWS IF U CAN AT PEPBOYS FOR JAIME'S MOM PAST AWAY JAIME FROM BORN 2 RYDE CC AND NEEDS SUPPORT.IT WILL START AT 8AM TILL BOUT 3-4 PM SO PLEASE LETS UNITE ONCE AGAIN FOR ONE OF OUR RAZA THAT NEEDS HELP.THANKS.  JAIME'S MOMS NAME WAS MARIA TERESA CORTEZ QUE DIOS LA TENGA IN SU'S MANO'S   :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


TTT
RIP Maria Teresa Cortez :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506241\' target=\'_blank\'>CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY AT PEPBOYS IN MODESTO</a>*


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Oct 27 2009, 01:51 PM~15482788
> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506241\' target=\'_blank\'>CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY AT PEPBOYS IN MODESTO</a>
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 26 2009, 07:43 PM~15475256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G.M.C PRODUCTIONS_@Oct 26 2009, 07:39 PM~15475192
> *SUP (209) HOPE ALL TRU SUPPORTERS GO TO THE CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY BRING THE LOW LOWS IF U CAN AT PEPBOYS FOR JAIME'S MOM PAST AWAY JAIME FROM BORN 2 RYDE CC AND NEEDS SUPPORT.IT WILL START AT 8AM TILL BOUT 3-4 PM SO PLEASE LETS UNITE ONCE AGAIN FOR ONE OF OUR RAZA THAT NEEDS HELP.THANKS.  JAIME'S MOMS NAME WAS MARIA TERESA CORTEZ QUE DIOS LA TENGA IN SU'S MANO'S   :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


ill be there


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Oct 27 2009, 12:51 PM~15482788
> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506241\' target=\'_blank\'>CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY AT PEPBOYS IN MODESTO</a>
> *


ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Oct 27 2009, 07:40 PM~15486592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIS SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Oct 27 2009, 01:51 PM~15482788
> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506241\' target=\'_blank\'>CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY AT PEPBOYS IN MODESTO</a>
> *


LuxuriouS will be there


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

the lac should be back out soon :0


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Oct 27 2009, 07:40 PM~15486592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 209


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 17 2009, 05:34 PM~15389257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm dominique nice pics :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Oct 29 2009, 11:59 AM~15504355
> * 209
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 30 2009, 10:14 AM~15514232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good..... :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Oct 27 2009, 12:51 PM~15482788
> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506241\' target=\'_blank\'>CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY AT PEPBOYS IN MODESTO</a>
> *


ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Oct 27 2009, 01:51 PM~15482788
> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506241\' target=\'_blank\'>CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY AT PEPBOYS IN MODESTO</a>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Oct 27 2009, 01:51 PM~15482788
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>Thanx to all the car clubs an 209 people :thumbsup:*


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Oct 15 2009, 10:55 PM~15374536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Impalas Modesto & GoodFellas Nor Cal 10th annual toy drive /show & shine 
sunday December 6th @ 5492 pirrone rd. in Salida ( Kuttys Studio ) 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504740


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

LATIN STYLE AND SKANLESS TURKEY DRIVE WILL BE AT SWEET RIVER SALOON AT GEER ROAD IN TURLOCK NEXT WEEK ON SUNDAY NOV.15. I WILL POST A FLYER LATER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 4 2009, 02:47 AM~15557735
> *Impalas Modesto & GoodFellas Nor Cal 10th annual toy drive /show & shine
> sunday December 6th @ 5492 pirrone rd. in Salida ( Kuttys Studio )
> 
> ...


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 4 2009, 08:53 AM~15558760
> *LATIN STYLE AND SKANLESS TURKEY DRIVE WILL BE AT SWEET RIVER SALOON AT GEER ROAD IN TURLOCK NEXT WEEK ON SUNDAY NOV.15. I WILL POST A FLYER LATER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

dont 4get the turkey drive tomorrow homeboys in crows landing and glen. see you all there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

On behalf of LuxuriouS and Impalas car clubs I would like to thank everybody for coming out to the turkey drive. It was good to see everybody come together for a good cause. Hopefully everybody had a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Nov 6 2009, 04:38 PM~15585573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Nov 8 2009, 06:58 PM~15601789
> *On behalf of LuxuriouS and Impalas car clubs I would like to thank everybody for coming out to the turkey drive. It was good to see everybody come together for a good cause. Hopefully everybody had a good time.  :thumbsup:
> *


it wus a good turn out next years should be just as good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 4 2009, 01:47 AM~15557735
> *Impalas Modesto & GoodFellas Nor Cal 10th annual toy drive /show & shine
> sunday December 6th @ 5492 pirrone rd. in Salida ( Kuttys Studio )
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

any local things popping on sunday? toydrives? turkey drives?


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

endless nights turkey drive this sat in ceres corner of whitemore/mitchell rd.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Nov 16 2009, 11:57 PM~15687370
> *endless nights turkey drive this sat in ceres corner of whitemore/mitchell rd.
> *


right down the road from my house in hughson..nice and close lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Nov 16 2009, 10:57 PM~15687370
> *endless nights turkey drive this sat in ceres corner of whitemore/mitchell rd.
> *


saturday or sunday?


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Saturday


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

elite we gonna throw a show at your school on sunday i'll pm you info soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

modesto 49ers youth football and cheer 2nd annual show and shine

date sunday november 22 2009 
modesto high school
address 18 H street modesto ca. 

show time 10am - 4pm 
reg time 8am 20$ for cars 15$for bikes/motorcyles entrance for public 3$. 

all proceeds to benifit the modesto 49ers youth football and cheer program, no outside coolers. drinks or alcohol. come to have a good time..leave any and all b.s at your house..this is a family event and please lets keep it that way....

contact info shawn hallmon 209 652 9626. coverage provided by impalas magazine and jumpers provided by minis lawn service 209 241-0244


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

infos good we need that support looking for those local as well as outta towners all welcome to come on down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

if anyone from modesto wants to roll to a fat ass toy drive tomarrow in san jose, hit me up at (209)872-9881

dominique

im going to leave around 8


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Toy Drive this saturday Dec.5 in Stockton at Oak Park (Alpine Ave).Hosted by Viejitos, Chicano ways, and LuxuriouS.


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

After the toy drive let's cruise sonic Modesto


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Dec 1 2009, 05:15 AM~15831105
> *After the toy drive let's cruise sonic Modesto
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ANYTHING COMING UP AROUND THE 209 IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKENDS???


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 4 2009, 01:47 AM~15557735
> *Impalas Modesto & GoodFellas Nor Cal 10th annual toy drive /show & shine
> sunday December 6th @ 5492 pirrone rd. in Salida ( Kuttys Studio )
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 6 2009, 07:40 PM~15892410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

SAVE THE DATE!


4th annual LAY IT LOW picnic.. BRING YOUR OWN BBQ
SATURDAY JUNE 26TH 2010
DONNELLY PARK, TURLOCK CALIFAS


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

209 most vicious gettin high rollin swishes MODESTO is the place to be.
BUT HET IM FROM THE BAY OK.

AZTECAS "EASTBAY' CHAPTER MIGHT HEAD THAT WAY FOR SOMETHING SOON.


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

_
TTT
_


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 6 2009, 06:40 PM~15892410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that your bike domenique its clean but would look better a niner bike :biggrin: lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CESAR(CAPRICE)72_@Dec 13 2009, 04:07 PM~15969523
> *is that your bike domenique its clean but would look better a niner bike :biggrin: lol
> *


ssiiikkkkkkkkeeeeeee. fuck the niners!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 13 2009, 09:46 PM~15972865
> *ssiiikkkkkkkkeeeeeee. fuck the niners!!
> *


NOW THATS NOT NICE :angry:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 13 2009, 09:46 PM~15972865
> *ssiiikkkkkkkkeeeeeee. fuck the niners!!
> *


GO RAIDERS..!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

_TTT_


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i have 2 all chrome hi-low pumps that i want to trade for a CLEAN bumper kit with a rim in it already. pm me


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nothing going on today????????????????????


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 19 2009, 09:24 AM~16028287
> *Nothing going on today????????????????????
> *


nothin that i know of!!!!!!!!!!!!homie


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

juice? :0


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Waz up............Mo Town anythin goin on for this wekend????


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Dec 22 2009, 11:00 PM~16064766
> *Waz up............Mo Town anythin goin on for this wekend????
> *


x2


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

damn why the 209 so quiet??????????????


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Tickets, cold, only a couple of cars, same cars hopping, no shit talking, and again it's cold nut if you guys ride let me no when where I'm down


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Party at gabes house Saturday


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Dec 16 2009, 04:16 PM~16001170
> *GO RAIDERS..!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 14 2009, 07:54 PM~15982021
> *NOW THATS NOT NICE  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Dec 23 2009, 07:15 PM~16072463
> *damn why the 209 so quiet??????????????
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 14 2009, 07:54 PM~15982021
> *NOW THATS NOT NICE  :angry:
> *


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

:twak:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

HERE YOU GO HOMIES DID THIS FOR THE 209 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518090


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 30 2009, 05:44 PM~16137085
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIES DID THIS FOR THE 209 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518090
> *


i put some of that ELITE touch in there


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

we should do our own new years day celbration out here in cen/nor cal just like they do out in LA. i know some of us would love to hit up LA and see whats cracking over there, but its just too damm far to be gettin up super early new years day or spending new years eve on the road. just a thought, i know its already the 1st, but just something to think about for next year. post your thoughts about this,,, lets see what we can come up with


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 1 2010, 04:06 PM~16154938
> *we should do our own new years day celbration out here in cen/nor cal just like they do out in LA. i know some of us would love to hit up LA and see whats cracking over there, but its just too damm far to be gettin up super early new years day or spending new years eve on the road.  just a thought, i know its already the 1st, but just something to think about for next year.  post your thoughts about this,,, lets see what we can come up with
> *


i 2nd that  im down


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 1 2010, 03:06 PM~16154938
> *we should do our own new years day celbration out here in cen/nor cal just like they do out in LA. i know some of us would love to hit up LA and see whats cracking over there, but its just too damm far to be gettin up super early new years day or spending new years eve on the road.  just a thought, i know its already the 1st, but just something to think about for next year.  post your thoughts about this,,, lets see what we can come up with
> *


we would come out from the bay if you guys had something out there


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 1 2010, 06:33 PM~16156048
> *we would come out from the bay if you guys had something out there
> *


even if the event was held in the bay; we just need something up north


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 1 2010, 04:06 PM~16154938
> *we should do our own new years day celbration out here in cen/nor cal just like they do out in LA. i know some of us would love to hit up LA and see whats cracking over there, but its just too damm far to be gettin up super early new years day or spending new years eve on the road.  just a thought, i know its already the 1st, but just something to think about for next year.  post your thoughts about this,,, lets see what we can come up with
> *


I WOULD B DOWN 2 HELP :biggrin: & IM SURE I COULD GET A LOT OF CLUBS 2 COME OR HELP OUT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Jan 1 2010, 06:31 PM~16156015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY GETTING GOOD FEEDBACK  GONNA MAKE IT HAPPEN FOR SURE. MORE INFO AS IT DEVOLPS  KEEP POSTING UP THOUGHTS/OPINIONS


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 30 2009, 08:58 PM~16139241
> *i put some of that ELITE touch in there
> *


 thanks for repping the 209
:h5:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 1 2010, 04:06 PM~16154938
> *we should do our own new years day celbration out here in cen/nor cal just like they do out in LA. i know some of us would love to hit up LA and see whats cracking over there, but its just too damm far to be gettin up super early new years day or spending new years eve on the road.  just a thought, i know its already the 1st, but just something to think about for next year.  post your thoughts about this,,, lets see what we can come up with
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just got back from cruizin Mo-Town at stopped off at Sonic's for a pic :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 2 2010, 11:08 PM~16166700
> *Just got back from cruizin Mo-Town at stopped off at Sonic's for a pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up when you take a dip


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 1 2010, 03:06 PM~16154938
> *we should do our own new years day celbration out here in cen/nor cal just like they do out in LA. i know some of us would love to hit up LA and see whats cracking over there, but its just too damm far to be gettin up super early new years day or spending new years eve on the road.  just a thought, i know its already the 1st, but just something to think about for next year.  post your thoughts about this,,, lets see what we can come up with
> *


_
LATIN STYLE C.C.\
[/b]_


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jan 4 2010, 09:59 PM~16186401
> *
> LATIN STYLE C.C.\
> *_
> [/b]_


_

WILL LETS DO THIS WE GOT A BUNCH OF CLUBS ALREADY  

ESTILO 
NEW STYLE
LATIN STYLE
ELITE
CARNALES UNIDOS_


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz are down for that


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Beginning of the year cruise in sacramento on the 31st some clubs are meeting at food max in Modesto at 9:30 leaving at 10am there will be a couple hundred lowriders in the park (miller park)


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67+Jan 4 2010, 09:59 PM~16186401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
 

soo far soo good. 

any ideas as far as location??_


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jan 9 2010, 01:15 AM~16233858
> *Beginning of the year cruise in sacramento on the 31st some clubs are meeting at food max in Modesto at 9:30 leaving at 10am there will be a couple hundred lowriders in the park (miller park)
> *


31 of what? january?


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 10 2010, 10:13 PM~16250701
> *31 of what? january?
> *


LEAVE AT 9:30 HOMIES AND YOU WONT GET IN . LEAVE EARLY.GET THERE EARLY AND NO WORRIES .LAST TIME IT FILLED UP QUICK AND SOME PEOPLE GOT LEFT OUT.THIS IS THE FIRST FUNCTION OF THE YEAR .DO YOU REALLY WANT TO MISS THIS?


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
WELL BE THERE IN DA STANDS GETING DRUNK IF YOU GUYS WANA JOIN US LATIN STYLE CC.
* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jan 14 2010, 11:53 PM~16297555
> *
> WELL BE THERE IN DA STANDS GETING DRUNK IF YOU GUYS WANA JOIN US LATIN STYLE CC.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I might


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

not this year


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 1 2010, 04:06 PM~16154938
> *we should do our own new years day celbration out here in cen/nor cal just like they do out in LA. i know some of us would love to hit up LA and see whats cracking over there, but its just too damm far to be gettin up super early new years day or spending new years eve on the road.  just a thought, i know its already the 1st, but just something to think about for next year.  post your thoughts about this,,, lets see what we can come up with
> *


Born2rydE is down too :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Calbombas are you riding to sacramento on the 31st


----------



## $KRILLA (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

CHICANOS PRIDE CAR CLUB FROM SAN JO IS DOWN TO GO OUT 4 A DIP N CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

do any shops in modesto shave white walls?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Jan 26 2010, 09:33 PM~16423708
> *do any shops in modesto shave white walls?
> *


paradise tire and wheel


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Jan 26 2010, 09:33 PM~16423708
> *do any shops in modesto shave white walls?
> *


theres a place on charter way in stockton,across from pepboys, that shaves whitewalls. directly across the street fomr pepboys.


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2010, 10:36 PM~16424653
> *paradise tire and wheel
> *


thanks gee


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 27 2010, 09:38 PM~16435494
> *theres a place on charter way in stockton,across from pepboys, that shaves whitewalls. directly across the street fomr pepboys.
> *


thanks, i get out of work late during the week and spend my weekends in modesto,thats why i wanted to try to get um done over there


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

no1 posted pics of the parade last year here u go hope 2 be outh there in tha <span style=\'color:green\'>LOOK AT 2:03 INTO IT U SEE MY RIVI LOLz


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WUT UP MODESTO_


----------



## JOEY63RIVI (Mar 30, 2008)

WASS GOOD MODESTO


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

wut up mo-town :wave: :wave:


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)

any one still go out to sonics in atwater? been there once but got there late cops were already breakin it up but it looked like it was poppin earlyer. just wondering if its still goin on


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jesus' Son_@Feb 12 2010, 02:28 AM~16591205
> *any one still go out to sonics in atwater? been there once but got there late cops were already breakin it up but it looked like it was poppin earlyer. just wondering if its still goin on
> *


once it gets warmer :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 13 2010, 08:50 PM~16605414
> *once it gets warmer  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

aint nobody out here pulling out nothing that swings all abunch of laynplays :0 :biggrin:  we'll see who got what besides talk come summer


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

*Waz up Mo-Town :biggrin: Born2rydE c.c. is trying to throw a CarWash this SATURDAY Feb. 20 to raise some money to help out the FAMILIA of our V.P.Mario His Mother-in-Law passed away Jan. 26,2010 Her name was MARIA PERAL :angel: 
Please come by and support the FAMILIA.... CarWash at PEP BOYS on McHenry av starts at 8:00am till later.... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

visual ink clotheing line presents lust friday. this friday at 1000 kansas ave frm 9pm to 2am. dj's up in da mix. $10 at the door or $5 if ur on da geust list. bring the low lows and come out and have a good nite. to be on guest list contact eddie mac at (209) 818-6740 come out and suport your local clotheing line. gunna b crackin


----------



## REDRUM 62 (Feb 17, 2010)

WHAT UP MOTOWN WHERES ALL THE CAR SHOW AT? ANY THING COMING UP SOON


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

REDRUM 62 GO CHECK OUT DA VISUAL INK PARTY 2MARRO NITE. 1000 KANSAS AVE. FRM 9PM TO 2PM. SPREAD DA WORD. WULD B COO IF U CN CRUISE BY. IM FRM CHICANOS PRIDE CAR CLUB FRM SAN JOSE N WANA C MODESTOS RIDES. PLUS U CN HAVE FUN N PARTY KIK BK. N DER GUNNA B LOOKING 4 CARS 4 PHOTO SHOOTS IN SUMMER TIME. HIT IT UP.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Chicano 51_@Feb 17 2010, 10:11 PM~16647268
> *visual ink clotheing line presents lust friday. this friday at 1000 kansas ave frm 9pm to 2am. dj's up in da mix. $10 at the door or $5 if ur on da geust list. bring the low lows and come out and have a good nite. to be on guest list contact eddie mac at (209) 818-6740 come out and suport your local clotheing line. gunna b crackin
> *


im going to be there, not in my lac though. if you see me inthere with a gold elite chain, say wassup


----------



## REDRUM 62 (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Chicano 51_@Feb 19 2010, 01:28 AM~16658988
> *REDRUM 62 GO CHECK OUT DA VISUAL INK PARTY 2MARRO NITE. 1000 KANSAS AVE. FRM 9PM TO 2PM. SPREAD DA WORD. WULD B COO IF U CN CRUISE BY. IM FRM CHICANOS PRIDE CAR CLUB FRM SAN JOSE N WANA C MODESTOS RIDES. PLUS U CN HAVE FUN N PARTY KIK BK. N DER GUNNA B LOOKING 4 CARS 4 PHOTO SHOOTS IN SUMMER TIME. HIT IT UP.
> *


  yea ok ill try to make it out threre homie thanx


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanxs 4 da suport. appreciate it. ttt


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Waz up MODESTO.....this wekend cruisin time :biggrin: :wow: :0


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531180


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sancho209_@Mar 12 2010, 01:38 PM~16871789
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531180
> *


TTT


----------



## barber47 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sancho209_@Mar 12 2010, 01:38 PM~16871789
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531180
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

whats up oralac i just moved to Modesto from Phoenix and i was checking out the layitlow site. I was just wondering where u guyz cruise at around here?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chin0_@Mar 14 2010, 08:45 PM~16890841
> *whats up oralac i just moved to Modesto from Phoenix and i was checking out the  layitlow site. I was just wondering where u guyz cruise at around here?
> *


welcome to the 209 homeboy! usually we cruise down mcHenry blvd on fridays and saturdays. We usually kick it at Sonics, but dont know if peeps been cruising yet.


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chin0_@Mar 14 2010, 08:45 PM~16890841
> *whats up oralac i just moved to Modesto from Phoenix and i was checking out the  layitlow site. I was just wondering where u guyz cruise at around here?
> *


We chill at Sonics in McHenry blvd....hope fully lowlows been over ther tonite :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Mar 19 2010, 01:47 PM~16938538
> *We chill at Sonics in McHenry blvd....hope fully lowlows been over ther tonite :biggrin:
> *



I'll be ou there tonight. The kids want to take the kutty out and get some ice cream. See everyone there!


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## 83 coronita h28 (Jul 18, 2009)

:wave: :wave: was up wasup ???


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

guess no ones ridin' tonight, but will it rain tomorrow??


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

wus up modesto its about that time too hit up sonics  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

LOOK OUT 209 DOIN DIRT PART 2 IS IN THE MAKING BE READY FOR AUG


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Apr 2 2010, 10:40 PM~17082471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats going on in mo town tonight?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 3 2010, 09:35 AM~17084849
> *whats going on in mo town tonight?
> *



Good question....


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone dippin'?


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CESAR(CAPRICE)72_@Apr 2 2010, 09:05 PM~17082200
> *wus up modesto its about that time too hit up sonics   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wuz up bro call me


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

took a dip out there last night and damn was it pack, yep full of fucking cops left and right. i got pulled over and str8 up searched my car in and out, under, and in my trunk. they str8 up swored that i had drugs on me and that i was a gangmember. at least i didnt get no ticked. hope it wont be like this threw out the year.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 4 2010, 10:23 PM~17097682
> *took a dip out there last night and damn was it pack, yep full of fucking cops left and right. i got pulled over and str8 up searched my car in and out, under, and in my trunk. they str8 up swored that i had drugs on me and that i was a gangmember. at least i didnt get no ticked. hope it wont be like this threw out the year.
> *


you good?? you better tell me if you aint good!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 5 2010, 09:01 AM~17099661
> *you good?? you better tell me if you aint good!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


" oh shit i need my charger!!!"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 4 2010, 10:23 PM~17097682
> *took a dip out there last night and damn was it pack, yep full of fucking cops left and right. i got pulled over and str8 up searched my car in and out, under, and in my trunk. they str8 up swored that i had drugs on me and that i was a gangmember. at least i didnt get no ticked. hope it wont be like this threw out the year.
> *


That sucks  good thin i didnt go


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

For those of you who knew the homie Tony Herrera (GOOFY) Im sad to inform you that he past away this last friday April 2 2010. We will be having a fundraiser (show N shine) to help his family with funeral costs saturday April 10 2010 at the Mervyns parking lot on McHenry in Modesto From 10am to 3pm. All donations will be greatly appreciated by his family. R.I.P. CARNAL!!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Apr 6 2010, 12:11 AM~17109330
> *For those of you who knew the homie Tony Herrera (GOOFY) Im sad to inform you that he past away this last friday April 2 2010. We will be having a fundraiser (show N shine) to help his family with funeral costs saturday April 10 2010 at the Mervyns parking lot on McHenry in Modesto From 10am to 3pm. All donations will be greatly appreciated by his family. R.I.P. CARNAL!!!!
> *


sorry to here that Chuy  May he Rest In Peace :angel:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 5 2010, 04:40 PM~17103907
> *" oh shit i need my charger!!!"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :| :| :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 6 2010, 01:58 AM~17109724
> *sorry to here that Chuy    May he Rest In Peace  :angel:
> *


Gracias. Hope to see you out there saturday.


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Need some help. I need shooting locations in the 209, both indoors and outdoors. Please hit me up if you anybody know of any shops or secluded locations since some of our shots are pretty crazy. Thanks.

Alfonso


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

lets hit up mchenery on saturday 4 da homie r i p saturday night @8 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by townbizzness_@Apr 8 2010, 10:56 AM~17134194
> *lets hit up mchenery on saturday 4 da homie r i p saturday night @8  :thumbsup:
> *


ill be at work


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 8 2010, 09:23 PM~17140063
> *ill be at work
> *


I KNOW YOU GOT SICK DAYS


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by townbizzness_@Apr 8 2010, 10:56 AM~17134194
> *lets hit up mchenery on saturday 4 da homie r i p saturday night @8  :thumbsup:
> *


DOWN WITH THAT SINCE I CANT MAKE IT TO THE FUND RAISER DURING THE DAY


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 9 2010, 12:23 AM~17141905
> *I KNOW YOU GOT SICK DAYS
> *


its mcdonalds not no normal job :uh: plus i kinda dont even have a car :happysad: yett....


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Apr 6 2010, 12:11 AM~17109330
> *For those of you who knew the homie Tony Herrera (GOOFY) Im sad to inform you that he past away this last friday April 2 2010. We will be having a fundraiser (show N shine) to help his family with funeral costs saturday April 10 2010 at the Mervyns parking lot on McHenry in Modesto From 10am to 3pm. All donations will be greatly appreciated by his family. R.I.P. CARNAL!!!!
> *


Que descance en pas :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ON MAY 22ND AT 221 E GLEN ST IN MODESTO CA 95358 FROM 8 TO 6 PM........COME OUT TO SHOW OUR YOUTH FOOTBALL AND CHEER UR SUPPORT......LETS ALL HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

went out on saturday nobody was out there


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 11 2010, 11:58 PM~17165676
> *went out on saturday nobody was out there
> *


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

On behalf of the Herrera family thank you to all that came out on saturday.


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

what happen to the homie???


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

is anyone going to Sonics tonight or cruising around Mo-Town??? A few of us are going to roll around and stop by Sonics later today. call or text if you got my number or PM me if anyone is down!! Rolo :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

anything cracking for 5 de mayo?? any parades in modesto???


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
CAR SHOW AT THE MOOSE LODGE IN TURLOCK WEST MAIN AND WASHIGTON RD COME OUT N HAVE SOME FAMILY FUN REG IS 15 OR 20 NOT SURE BUT TROPHYS WILL BE GIVEN OUT SOME COME OUT N SHOW SOME LOVE ON YOUR NUTN TO DO SUNDAY LOL HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE *


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
YEA WE WILL BE OUT THERE TOMARROW NITE SO ROLL OUT THERE LETS BRING BACK THE GUD OLD DAYS...........................
* :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whos taking a dip tomorrow night???


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

were getn ready to roll to the moose lodge . :run: :run: :run: :run: :h5:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

SO WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

well the monte is out and rollin


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

is there a parade on crowslanding this year????


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 28 2010, 10:44 AM~17330158
> *is there a parade on crowslanding this year????
> *


Yap :biggrin: this saturday the 1st :cheesy:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

*Cinco De Mayo Parade on CrowsLandig registration most be done by Friday At 1940 CrowsLandig rd next to the MetroPCS store for more info 209-604-4167 :biggrin: $30 bucks for 5 cars an more then 5 wood be $5 bucks extra for each car....*


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for the info homie :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Apr 28 2010, 03:48 PM~17333168
> *Cinco De Mayo Parade on CrowsLandig registration most be done by Friday At 1940 CrowsLandig rd next to the MetroPCS store for more info 209-604-4167 :biggrin: $30 bucks for 5 cars an more then 5 wood be $5 bucks extra for each car....
> *


what time is the cruise?


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinstyle91_@Apr 28 2010, 10:09 PM~17337331
> *thanks for the info homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Apr 28 2010, 03:48 PM~17333168
> *<span style='color:gray'>Its in the MetroPCS store where you sign up..
> Parade starts at 10 am We are meetin up at 9 am at McDonalds on Hatch Rd. saturday morning  *


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone dippin' tonight


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 30 2010, 08:42 AM~17350577
> *anyone dippin' tonight
> *


what time?


----------



## MRZ. TOWNBIZZNESS (Apr 16, 2010)

THIS IS MY HONEYS LOW LOW AKA "TOWNBIZZNESS" FROM MODESTO


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

CAR SHOW AT BEST BUY IN MODESTO MAY 5TH FROM 10-- 4 PM 1ST-- 2ND N 3RD PLACE PRIZE MONEY 100-- 75 ---- 50 -- DOLLARS LOTS OF BEST BUY STUFF THAT THERE RAFFLEING OFF SO IF YOU GOT TIME COME OUT N SHOW YOUR RIDE REPRESENT UR CLUB N WIT RESPECT PLEASE NO DRINKN THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! SORRY FOR THE LAST MIN DEAL...............


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

i heard something going down tonight at the Fat cat. heard they were gonna block the street and have a lil car show and dance or some shit like that. anyone heard anything about this??????????????


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 30 2010, 12:46 PM~17352422
> *i heard something going down tonight at the Fat cat. heard they were gonna block the street and have a lil car show and dance or some shit like that. anyone heard anything about this??????????????
> *


hit me up about tonight


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Apr 28 2010, 03:48 PM~17333168
> *Cinco De Mayo Parade on CrowsLandig registration most be done by Friday At 1940 CrowsLandig rd next to the MetroPCS store for more info 209-604-4167 :biggrin: $30 bucks for 5 cars an more then 5 wood be $5 bucks extra for each car....
> *


meetin up at 9am McDonalds Hatch Rd next to the freeway tomorow :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

American graffiti cruz nite app.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

how was the cruise in modesto last saturday?


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 3 2010, 09:42 AM~17372847
> *how was the cruise in modesto last saturday?
> *


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

Co6WM1nAE


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

when the video finishes theres a part 2 to it


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

going to be a little show on wednesday at downey high school and they want me to get together some cars, so if you wanna come show for their luches, let me know. they want us to be parking by 10, but we are meeting up at the taco trucks at 930. pm me if you are trying to get in this


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

cruise ended hella quick though


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Open to all takers but I'm king chipper waitin for to be dethroned for now we had to shut the chevron down  bumper sounds good hittin the pavement


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 4 2010, 12:23 PM~17387445
> *Open to all takers but I'm king chipper waitin for to be dethroned for now we had to shut the chevron down   bumper sounds good hittin the pavement
> *


sounded quite nice to me


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

cinco was kool till i got pulled o








ver 4 three wheelin fuck it


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

me too but not for 3 wheelin


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

not me :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

u guys lucky lol who goin o

















n da 22nd 221 glenn ave off of crowslanding


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

the 22nd on crowslanding?? whats going on there??


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

FUNDRAISING CAR SHOW FOR SCHOLARSHIPS OF 
LOCAL HIGH SCHOOL STUDENTS

SUNDAY AUGUST 29TH
MOVE IN 10AM-12PM
SHOW FROM 12PM - 6PM
LIVINGSTON CA
MEMORIAL PARK / MAIN & PARK STREETS

GRUPOS AND BANDAS
FOOD VENDORS
BOUNCE HOUSES & ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS
BEER GARDEN FOR THE GROWN FOLKS  

5 "BEST OF" TROPHIES 
5 "STUDENTS PICK" TROPHIES
1 "SPONSORS CHOICE" TROPHY

ALL MAKES AND MODELS WELCOME.. PM ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS, ILL POST THE PRE-REG FORMS AS SOON AS I GET THEM. I BELIEVE PRE-REG IS GOING TO BE $15 AND $20 DAY OF SHOW. ALL FOR A GOOD CAUSE.


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

]
HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ON MAY 22ND AT 221 E GLEN ST IN MODESTO CA 95358 FROM 8 TO 6 PM........COME OUT TO SHOW OUR YOUTH FOOTBALL AND CHEER UR SUPPORT......LETS ALL HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@May 3 2010, 05:56 PM~17377988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUZ NIGHT OUT THERE..IS IT KOO DO THE COPS TRIP........I WONT TO GO PLAY OUT THERE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .....DO YOUR THANG BRO.... LOOK GOOD ...................................................JUST DIPPIN.C.C MUCH LOVE FROM THE 559... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

This was cinco weekend please come down I got u on lunch this is for my sons new team we'd lov e to get some outta town cars and I know yu got that hopper so rally the troops and let's make it a day and later we can head out to the blvd trust me Modesto won't know wat hit it :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Pm me we can hang at my house or do it big a the park by my house anyway if any riders or solos need info or assistance hit me up we tryin to make this a yearly event :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@May 17 2010, 07:53 AM~17513517
> *This was cinco weekend please come down I got u on lunch this is for my sons new team we'd lov e to get some outta town cars and I know yu got that hopper so rally the troops and let's make it a day and later we can head out to the blvd trust me Modesto won't know wat hit it  :biggrin:
> *


when is the next big day bro....line me up a street car.....


----------



## 72cad (Mar 25, 2010)

:machinegun: ttt


----------



## unoewho14 (Mar 25, 2010)

may 22nd in modesto off crowslanding show n shine and hop all clubs and solo riders bring what u go tlets have fun ttt lowrider sangre :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unoewho14 (Mar 25, 2010)

221 glenn ave modesto ca 95358 car show and hop everyone welcome from fresno take 99 north exit crowslanding make a left go down cant miss it from sac take 99 south exit crowslanding and come on down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## unoewho14 (Mar 25, 2010)

DONATIONS WELCOME SHOW STARTS AT 8 AM TILL 6 PM


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 15 2010, 06:57 AM~17497557
> *the 22nd on crowslanding?? whats going on there??
> *


CAR SHOW N HOP[


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@May 3 2010, 05:56 PM~17377988
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hell ya that cars hot we r gonna be hoppin at layitlow pic next sat in Turlock come thru it'll be hella fun :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 20 2010, 06:23 PM~17840618
> *Hell ya that cars hot we r gonna be hoppin at layitlow pic next sat in Turlock come thru it'll be hella fun :biggrin:
> *


I'm there so count me in on a hopp 559 coming your way :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 20 2010, 06:23 PM~17840618
> *Hell ya that cars hot we r gonna be hoppin at layitlow pic next sat in Turlock come thru it'll be hella fun :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sweet :biggrin:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Damn I remember Modesto back in tha 90's was off tha hook! Nothing compares to it!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 23 2010, 10:08 PM~17872126
> *Sweet :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Jun 24 2010, 06:10 AM~17874047
> *Damn I remember Modesto back in tha 90's was off tha hook! Nothing compares to it!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## popejoy2010 (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been looking for cars wanting to show in our 4th annual march against meth car and bike show in merced, ca on September 25th...I have a flyer posted under shows...Im hoping to see some of you out there...If you know of any cars that might wanna show can you help a girl out and send them my way....Thanks


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## popejoy2010 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Was up..Modesto anythin comin around this weekend??


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY










BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
$500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 04:02 PM~18463018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Aug 23 2010, 10:35 PM~18390733
> *Was up..Modesto anythin comin around this weekend??
> *


What up alex, it's Brandon with the old black monte. I know it used to be off the hook every weekend but now it's like well you know dead pretty much. I would be out there rollin but I had a little boy and spending time with him and his mom as much as I can, but just to give you a taste I'm working on something in the labratory at the moment that will be looking good for 2011


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 04:02 PM~18463018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

50 be tripping there thats why i dont come down there unless its rite off the freeway find a new spot cuz the old ones are on fire butthe taco trucks is the spot where 50 dont be tripping so why you guys just make that the hang out on sat well somebody give it some thought and lay m low will roll


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 04:02 PM~18463018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 04:02 PM~18463018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

(((((((((((((CLICK HERE TO VIEW TOPIC))))))))))))))))
COME CELEBRATE!!!!!! LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER
Smiley's 50th Birthday bar be cue and King of the Street Car Hop
Sunday, September 19th 2010
Location:
Stribbley Park on Hazelton, Stockton California
10am - Until 5pm
Come get your eat on..... Food and Drink (byob)

Car Hop
Starts at 3pm
40.00 enter Hop
1st p;ace cash pot of that category
2nd place trophy
trucks will hop against trucks
single pump street lock up 30 in fr bottom of bumper
single pump radical 31 in on up
dbl pump street lock up 30 in fr bottom of bumper
dbl pump radical 31 in on up


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Sep 13 2010, 01:13 AM~18552917
> *(((((((((((((CLICK HERE TO VIEW TOPIC))))))))))))))))
> COME CELEBRATE!!!!!! LAY M LOW CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER
> Smiley's 50th Birthday bar be cue and King of the Street Car Hop
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
PATTERSON CAR SHOW N PARADE SAT. 18TH CHECK OUT TOPIC FOR MORE INFO ALL RIDERS WELCOME........ FREE ADDMISSION...........
* :biggrin:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

everybody tha can come out please do ......September 25th in Newark .....address is on the flyer .....come out and let's help our boy Nelson and his familia out


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Sep 8 2010, 12:00 AM~18512875
> *What up alex, it's Brandon with the old black monte. I know it used to be off the hook every weekend but now it's like well you know dead pretty much. I would be out there rollin but I had a little boy and spending time with him and his mom as much as I can, but just to give you a taste I'm working on something in the labratory at the moment that will be looking good for 2011
> *


Hey Waz up....is been a will..congras n the familia thats all what i been doin too....check us out on our Born2rydE c.c. profile on car clubs..bro


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ON SUNDAY OCTOBER 3RD THERE WILL BE A CAR SHOW AT THE SMITH CHEVROLET PARKING LOT IN TURLOCK. ALL TYPES OF VEHICLES ARE WELCOMED! $20 ENTRY FEE FOR VEHICLES. THEY WILL BE GIVING OUT TROPHYS. THERE WILL BE VENDORS WITH FOOD AND DRINKS. THIS IS A FUND RAISER EVENT FOR THE TURLOCK YOUTH FOOTBALL TEAM. SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE. ANY MORE INFO HIT UP OSVALDO AT 209-345-5012.


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

oN SUNDAY OCTOBER 3RD THERE WILL BE A CAR SHOW AT THE SMITH CHEVROLET PARKING LOT IN TURLOCK. ALL TYPES OF VEHICLES ARE WELCOMED! $20 ENTRY FEE FOR VEHICLES. THEY WILL BE GIVING OUT TROPHYS. THERE WILL BE VENDORS WITH FOOD AND DRINKS. THIS IS A FUND RAISER EVENT FOR THE TURLOCK YOUTH FOOTBALL TEAM. SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE. ANY MORE INFO HIT UP OSVALDO AT 209-345-5012. 








> _Originally posted by tranquilo72_@Sep 21 2010, 05:47 PM~18625670
> *i 'll be there
> *


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tranquilo72_@Sep 21 2010, 05:48 PM~18625675
> *oN SUNDAY OCTOBER 3RD THERE WILL BE A CAR SHOW AT THE SMITH CHEVROLET PARKING LOT IN TURLOCK. ALL TYPES OF VEHICLES ARE WELCOMED! $20 ENTRY FEE FOR VEHICLES. THEY WILL BE GIVING OUT TROPHYS. THERE WILL BE VENDORS WITH FOOD AND DRINKS. THIS IS A FUND RAISER EVENT FOR THE TURLOCK YOUTH FOOTBALL TEAM. SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE. ANY MORE INFO HIT UP OSVALDO AT 209-345-5012.
> *


address?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ITS AT THE TURLOCK AUTO PLAZA RIGHT OFF OF HWY 99 ON THE FULKERTH EXIT IF YOU ARE COMING FROM MERCED GET OFF ON FULKERTH AND MAKE A LEFT, IF YOUR COMING FROM MODESTO, GET OFF ON FULKERTH AND MAKE A RIGHT. 
show starts at 10am so please come early!!!!
1600 Auto Mall Drive
Turlock CA, 95380


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the Pre-registration form, and yes you are reading it right. All pre-registered entries will be entered to win a 37 inch flat screen television. Pre-reg must be post marked by Oct. 11, 2010 to be eligible for the television. :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Sep 21 2010, 09:37 PM~18627611
> *ITS AT THE TURLOCK AUTO PLAZA RIGHT OFF OF HWY 99 ON THE FULKERTH EXIT IF YOU ARE COMING FROM MERCED GET OFF ON FULKERTH AND MAKE A LEFT, IF YOUR COMING FROM MODESTO, GET OFF ON FULKERTH AND MAKE A RIGHT.
> show starts at 10am so please come early!!!!
> 1600 Auto Mall Drive
> ...


bring the bones and a table LAY M LOW is comeing to streech your ass out again in bones you heard me or do i have to say who i am sents i have 2 this smileley mtherfuken smooth :0


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll let Gabe know. lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by popejoy2010_@Jul 7 2010, 11:15 AM~17982994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


today


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

koolaid hydraulics 1301 martin ave modesto ca 510 586 3546 :wow:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Sep 21 2010, 08:37 PM~18627611
> *ITS AT THE TURLOCK AUTO PLAZA RIGHT OFF OF HWY 99 ON THE FULKERTH EXIT IF YOU ARE COMING FROM MERCED GET OFF ON FULKERTH AND MAKE A LEFT, IF YOUR COMING FROM MODESTO, GET OFF ON FULKERTH AND MAKE A RIGHT.
> show starts at 10am so please come early!!!!
> 1600 Auto Mall Drive
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Kingfish showed put the car on the bumper an broke the spindle but still came out for the kids thanks to those who showed but no laym low no aztecas no luxurious no born to Ryde no Norcalrydaz these kids need our help how are other clubs supposed to show support if th favor can't be returned :biggrin: :biggrin: A big shoutout and thanks to Latin style and nitelife for a great show and a big heart glad someones looking out for the kids I came on behalf of the Modesto jets again we thank you :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME! IT WAS A GREAT SHOW! AND MENO JUST ONE QUESTION FOR YOU BRO, I HEARD OF BREAKING TOP AND BOTTOM BALL JOINTS, BUT SPINDLES???? LOL THANKS FOR THE BACK BUMPER PERFORMANCE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Oct 4 2010, 07:58 AM~18730246
> *Kingfish showed put the car on the bumper an broke the spindle but still came out for the kids thanks to those who showed but no laym low no aztecas no luxurious no born to Ryde no Norcalrydaz these kids need our help how are other clubs supposed to show support if th favor can't be returned :biggrin:  :biggrin: A big shoutout and thanks to Latin style and nitelife for a great show and a big heart glad someones looking out for the kids I came on behalf of the Modesto jets again we thank you :biggrin:
> *


hey bro some members of Aztecas and Born2rydE did show up towards the end, and i wanna thank them for coming! And whoever couldnt make it, its cool i understand the weather was kinda messed up in the morning, and i dont blame any club for it, maybe next time. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Oct 4 2010, 08:58 AM~18730246
> *Kingfish showed put the car on the bumper an broke the spindle but still came out for the kids thanks to those who showed but no laym low no aztecas no luxurious no born to Ryde no Norcalrydaz these kids need our help how are other clubs supposed to show support if th favor can't be returned :biggrin:  :biggrin: A big shoutout and thanks to Latin style and nitelife for a great show and a big heart glad someones looking out for the kids I came on behalf of the Modesto jets again we thank you :biggrin:
> *


kingfish your wrong i did make it for the jets my paper wasnt rite else i would have ben there went 2 sac saturday for lethal lows sons b day so my paper wasnt rite to hit turlock else i would have ben there hit me at the next event down there and im there road KOOL


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

you didnt have 2 put LAY M LOW first LOL


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I gotchyour back laym lo I'm jus bustin balls nobody should listen to me I rant and rave from time to time I just know we gotta pull together and get things done for these kids and the cars Like the terminator he'll be back :biggrin: much respect to Latin style for stepping up for the kids


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Oct 4 2010, 10:27 PM~18738054
> *you didnt have 2 put LAY M LOW first LOL
> *


Smiley you was scared to play some bones with us!


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565219


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

Bump


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy thanksgiving to all you 209 ridaz  from the 559 see yall peeps soon .


----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 24 2010, 11:40 PM~19158197
> *Happy thanksgiving to all you 209 ridaz   from the 559 see yall peeps  soon .
> *


Can't wait to see u hit that bumper again...


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dre1400_@Nov 30 2010, 04:25 PM~19203155
> *Can't wait to see u hit that bumper again...
> *


Thanks bro .... we be there in the 209 to help out with the cause anytime. Just pm me we there


----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 30 2010, 08:44 PM~19204835
> *Thanks bro .... we be there in the 209 to help out with the cause anytime. Just pm me we there
> *


Good looking out..


----------



## guhkid (May 24, 2007)

thinking of having a cruise night this friday...not at the sonic on mchenry but the other one....anybody down??


----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

I'm down!!


----------



## guhkid (May 24, 2007)

okay lets do it how does 6-7 sound???


----------



## LOWSTXB (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

man i love my town but fuck,,,, the lowrider scene is dead as hell, it use to be off the hook now sucks donky dick,,,, i went out friday and saturday and was the only one out. we need to get this town back to what it use to be, any ideas pm me. id be more then willing to do some leg work if i have to


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

IM DOWN TA COME CRUISE THE STREETS.... I ROLL WITH LAY M LOW C.C MODESTO CHAPTER....WE ALSO HAVE A LOWRIDER HYDRAULIC SHOP OVER ON CROWSLANDING NEAR THE 99.........


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

THIS TOPIC ENDED UP LIKE MODESTO CRUISING......IT STARTED OUT KOO.....NOW NOBODY IS AROUND...LOL...OH WELL I GUESS I GOTTA GET BACK TO DOING MY THANG....... :0


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

im down to cruz just let me know i live in manteca just text me 209 430 5185


----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

Start kickin it at sonics on mchenry and they will start going.im one of them, people just need a push and it will start gettg packed ull c


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

if you cruz..they will come lol


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

How bout the last Saturday of the month I'm down my regals almost done :biggrin:


----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

Its that for sure ill starting gettg people together from diffnt clubs to stop by and show sme support.... :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Im down to go to modesto :biggrin:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

IM DOWN.. THIS SUNDAY THERE GOING TO BE BBQIN AT LUIS PARK ..IM TAKING MY REGAL


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Feb 10 2011, 12:46 PM~19836771
> *IM DOWN.. THIS SUNDAY THERE GOING TO BE BBQIN AT LUIS PARK ..IM TAKING MY REGAL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Orale :biggrin:


----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flip236_@Feb 10 2011, 01:46 PM~19836771
> *IM DOWN.. THIS SUNDAY THERE GOING TO BE BBQIN AT LUIS PARK ..IM TAKING MY REGAL
> *


Where's that at???


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

in stockton..if you need dir hit me up 209 430 5185


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hellrazr209_@Feb 6 2011, 04:21 PM~19803067
> *man i love my town but fuck,,,, the lowrider scene is dead as hell, it use to be off the hook now sucks donky dick,,,, i went out friday and saturday and was the only one out. we need to get this town back to what it use to be, any ideas pm me. id be more then willing to do some leg work if i have to
> *


  dont wori we'll have people out ther again.. :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Feb 9 2011, 12:20 PM~19827650
> *THIS TOPIC ENDED UP LIKE MODESTO CRUISING......IT STARTED OUT KOO.....NOW NOBODY IS AROUND...LOL...OH WELL I GUESS I GOTTA GET BACK TO DOING MY THANG....... :0
> *


i never stopped dippin  lets make a change, im tired of smashin around solo


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

IF YA DOWN TO GET YA RIDE ON TEXT ME FOR DIRECTIONS FOR THIS SUNDAY.....CRUISING WE GONNA BE IN STOCKTON AT STRIBLEY PARK.....GONNA BE ON N CRACKEN......209-735-1270
"LAY M LOW" GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE........


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 16 2011, 05:11 PM~19886670
> *i never stopped dippin   lets make a change, im tired of smashin around solo
> *


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Modesto?!!!!....solo and car club ryders we need your support a good homeboy of mine passed away  Sam Parra from EndLess Nights We whant to do a last cruise for him he love the passion of lowlows..so lets do this..this Weds. meet at 12:45 pm Savemart on whitemore an mitchell in Ceres..more info call me or tex an pm me..Alex 209-589-6472 thanx.. :angel: :angel:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## 7duecethe209legend (Jan 17, 2011)

hey homies i 'm almost done with my monte and lookin for some one to roll with just hit me up and i load 7duece on the trailer . to hit the street in the (209) just like back in the days


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Mar 20 2011, 01:05 AM~20132944
> *Modesto?!!!!....solo and car club ryders we need your support a good homeboy of mine passed away  Sam Parra from EndLess Nights We whant to do a last cruise for him he love the passion of lowlows..so lets do this..this Weds. meet at 12:45 pm Savemart on whitemore an mitchell in Ceres..more info call me or tex an pm me..Alex 209-589-6472 thanx.. :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Mar 20 2011, 01:05 AM~20132944
> *Modesto?!!!!....solo and car club ryders we need your support a good homeboy of mine passed away  Sam Parra from EndLess Nights We whant to do a last cruise for him he love the passion of lowlows..so lets do this..this Weds. meet at 12:45 pm Savemart on whitemore an mitchell in Ceres..more info call me or tex an pm me..Alex 209-589-6472 thanx.. :angel:  :angel:
> *


Rain or shine we still going out ther..


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7duecethe209legend_@Mar 20 2011, 02:07 PM~20135186
> *hey homies i 'm almost done with my monte and lookin for some one to roll with just hit me up and  i load 7duece on the trailer . to hit the street in the (209) just like back in the days
> *


WHAT UP. LETS DO THIS CARNAL.


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 16 2011, 04:11 PM~19886670
> *i never stopped dippin   lets make a change, im tired of smashin around solo
> *


x2 lets get it goinn tired of jus sittiin around


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dre1400_@Feb 13 2011, 11:26 AM~19858144
> *Where's that at???
> *



Take I-5 north to STOCKTON and get off on the Monte Diablo Avenue exit, turn left and go all the way down, we will be in a big parking lot on your right hand side.... :biggrin: 


EVERYONE IS WELCOME ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS....cool place to kick it, police dont bother us, we just all hang out and kick back!!!


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

Q-VOLES TO ALL THE MOTOWN HENTE IN THE LOWRIDING STRIVING ATTITUDE.YOU VATOS LOOKING GOOD,I SEND YOU MY RESPECTOS IN FULL STRIVE.KEEP THE POSITIVE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT THATS WHAT KEEP'S OUR RAZA UNITY NESS ON BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS.I'M FROM DESTINATION CAR CLUB OUT OF SACRA MENTO.I JUST WANTED TO GIVE THE HENTE RESPECTOS,ON THE UNITY OF OUR RAZA.GRACIASC/R KEEP PUSHING A STRONG LINE MOTOWN.DO THEY STILL HAVE THE GRAFFITI NIGHTS OR A CRUISE.I REMEMBER BACK IN THE 1990'S WE USE TO GO CRUISE UP THERE ALL NIGHT KICKING IT TOUGH....ALRATO'S MOTOWN..


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Saturday April 16th 2011

221 Glenn Ave.
Modesto, CA 95358

Move in 8AM-11AM 
Show 11AM-4PM

[/b][/size]









[/quote]


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:biggrin: still diping out to sonics sence last wekend alot of rydes out there....hope this wekend too 16 saturday carshow..


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

Lay M Low Nor Cal will be in the house on the ground


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

You tried this last year never happened I was ready for the hop not hype if this don't go down it's gonna look bad but good luck I'll be ready again :biggrin:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh it's going down, let everyone know and spread the word, looms like it's gonna be a good turn out


----------



## NORcalNOK-kndeMAN (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

ANYONE GOING TO THE GRAFFITTI CARSHOW IN DOWN TOWN MODESTO ON SATURDAY 11-5????


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------

